# Taco soup.



## IKE (Feb 13, 2019)

Went to a lodge meeting last night and the wife of one of the brothers had him bring in a big pot of taco soup that she had made for us yesterday......I can't recall ever having had taco soup before but it was really, really good.

Ever had or made taco soup ?


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 13, 2019)

Yes, but I make mine with chopped/shredded cooked chicken. Love it with a dab of sour cream and some avocado- or not.


----------



## Keesha (Feb 13, 2019)

Oh yummm. I’ve never had it either but I’m going to . That sounds really good.


----------



## Ronni (Feb 13, 2019)

Looks just like what I make, but around these parts we call it Santa Fe Soup. Several different kinds of beans, diced tomato, corn kernels, ground beef or chicken, taco seasoning either mild or not or a combo etc.  I make mind with mounds of corn bread.  It's always a hit.


----------



## terry123 (Feb 13, 2019)

We love taco soup.  Mu daughter makes the best!!


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Feb 13, 2019)

I never had it but since we love tacos I'm sure we would love it. Corn bread would certainly go well with it.


----------



## Tommy (Feb 13, 2019)

I've had it in restaurants and enjoy it.


----------



## C'est Moi (Feb 13, 2019)

Yep; we have it quite often during the winter months.   I have some in the freezer from last time I made a batch.


----------



## HazyDavey (Feb 13, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> Yes, but I make mine with chopped/shredded cooked chicken. Love it with a dab of sour cream and some avocado- or not.



We make it pretty much the same in a slow cooker.. yum!


----------



## fmdog44 (Feb 15, 2019)

Like vegetable soup, you can put anything in taco soup and it is still taco soup. I use shredded chicken and smoked sausage for the meats. $#%^ it! Now I want some.


----------



## Keesha (Feb 15, 2019)

This is going to be the next soup I make
https://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/paula-deen/taco-soup-recipe-1943872

I love tacos and can’t believe I’ve never heard of this before


----------



## IKE (Feb 15, 2019)

Keesha said:


> This is going to be the next soup I make
> https://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/paula-deen/taco-soup-recipe-1943872
> 
> I love tacos and can’t believe I’ve never heard of this before




If it's as good as what I had the other night you'll really enjoy it.....don't suppose that you'd FEDEX an old Okie a bowl full would ya ?


----------



## Keesha (Feb 15, 2019)

IKE said:


> If it's as good as what I had the other night you'll really enjoy it.....don't suppose that you'd FEDEX an old Okie a bowl full would ya ?


Anything for you IKE:yes:


----------



## Keesha (Feb 22, 2019)

Ok Ike. It’s in the mail but don’t worry about it going bad; I froze it before shipping:bowknot:

But seriously I made this yesterday and it is so incredibly good that I sent the recipe :laugh:to friends and family. 
Its super easy to make and think it will be a regular staple food in our home. 
I used canned beans but rinsed them well first. 




Thanks for the great idea. It’s topped with full fat sour cream, shredded cheese , green onions and corn chips


----------



## IKE (Feb 22, 2019)

That looks soooo good Keesha......it's chilly and damp outside but I'm going to bundle up and then go outside and sit on the curb and wait on the FEDEX truck.


----------



## Keesha (Feb 22, 2019)

IKE said:


> That looks soooo good Keesha......it's chilly and damp outside but I'm going to bundle up and then go outside and sit on the curb and wait on the FEDEX truck.



Awwww...:smug1:


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 22, 2019)

Fry some corn tortillas cut in any shape; drain.

Saute in oil-
onions
garlic
poblano peppers
jalapeno peppers
             until softened
Add-
14oz can chopped tomatoes,
3 cups chicken broth
a package of taco seasoning mix
some corn
some black beans
 maybe some black olives
 maybe some scallions
2 cups or more of cooked chopped up chicken (or the other half of your rotisserie chicken, chopped)

Heat through.

Add sour cream the fried tortilla chips and sliced avocado to the bowl.

Sprinkle with chopped cilantro.


----------

